# What's your favorite all-purpose seasoning blend?



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We just moved and I'm restocking my kitchen with spices. I always had a few seasoning blends in the cabinet, I used Emeril's Essence of Emeril quite a lot, and of course Mrs. Dash, and Tony Chachere's as well.



I found this one at TJ Maxx last week and, as it's my only spice (other than garlic) at the moment, I've been using it quite frequently. It's nice, but not quite what I'm looking for.











> Roasted Garlic and Red Bell Pepper
> We'll let you in on a little secret- Red Bell Peppers!!! Just between us, and please don't tell others, this is an ingredient in just about all of our blends, and we have literally searched the world for the world's finest red bell peppers (we can't tell you more as that would be revealing trade secrets!!). Combine that with the amazingly rich and full flavor of perfectly roasted garlic and you have a robust combination of flavors (70% Garlic and Pepper, plus a subtle combination of herbs and spices- absolutely no cheap fillers here!) that are or should be a staple in all recipes and on all foods. Your meals will last longer as you savor and appreciate every bite of your meal. But again- remember- it's a secret only to be shared with your best and closest friends and family, associates and acquaintences, clients and customers, bosses and co-workers, neighbors, postman and &#8230;.


I want something to toss in the crockpot with meats and vegetables, sprinkle on veggies on the stove, and place on the table as needed. Any ideas for something new and different?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Tuscan seasoning is my catch-all. Nice combo and it goes with quite a lot of things.

This is my simple recipes page, if I'm permitted a link.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Simon I love your recipes page! I am not so enthusiastic a cook, nevertheless I make at least two meals a day for the family, so I spend a fair amount of time in the kitchen, whether I want to or not. I find the time goes more quickly when I know what ingredients I can rely on, hence my search for a good seasoning blend.

I'm also always on the lookout for good sauces in bottles. I have a plethora of teriyaki sauces to choose from here in Hawaii, I need to find more savory sauces though. I tried this one last night and I thought it was amazing, but the rest of the family wasn't impressed.








"SPICY (KARAI) GARLIC SAUCE: This is one hot mutha! Our special Garlic sauce gets spiked with a combination of peppers that'll bring tears to your eyes. This is absolutely, positively, the sauce to get if you love to breathe fire. Sugoi has kicked it up a few notches so you don't have to!"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i don't use a mix. I mainly use: soy sauce, garlic, salt, petter, and sesame seed oil to taste depending on the dish


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Carl's Prime Rib Seasoning is one of my fave all purpose seasonings.

http://www.amazon.com/Carls-Gourmet-Natural-Prime-Seasoning/dp/B000TQABDQ

My mom used it on everything when I was growing up from steak to chicken to zucchini; it's really good on veggies sauteed or grilled. I grew up in a family of super picky eaters and everyone enjoyed it.

I've been loving Hot Hungarian Paprika, it's great in soups and just about everything (I add it to hummus).

http://www.amazon.com/Szeged-Paprika-HOT-szeged-5oz/dp/B000LRG0W4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1347426773&sr=8-2&keywords=hot+hungarian+paprika

Lately, I've been pretty much using granulated garlic, salt, and cayenne - adding dill if it's fish. Keeping it simple!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Old Bay!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Old Bay!


When we moved out I gave away FOUR tins of Old Bay! I wonder if I can find it here? We love that stuff!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I love cooking. I just made two huge pies with diced chicken breast, celery, chopped bacon, two whole leeks, paprika, onion and a handful of grated cheese.  Our youngest daughter has a friend home from school, and they just ate half of the first pie between them.

When I say big, these are 10" across and 3-4" deep. Okay, so maybe I helped them a bit ;-)  Very, very tasty.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> When we moved out I gave away FOUR tins of Old Bay! I wonder if I can find it here? We love that stuff!


I am sure you can but there is always Amazon!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah.. but she's shipping to Hawaii... so unless it's already on island, there may be an extra shipping charge. Many places charge extra to ship to Alaska and Hawaii.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love Mrs. Dash Garlic & Herb blend, pretty much use it in everything.  I also use the original blend in oil & vinegar for a salad dressing.  

hsuthard, the makers of the blend you purchased at T J Maxx also have a Tomato, Basil & Garlic blend that I use that is really very good.  There is a website listed on the label that I visited and they have several blends you might want to check out.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I use Italian dressing on almost anything from salads to rice and veges...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Garlic powder.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I grew up using Vege-Sal Vegetized Seasoning Salt. I always wished they had produced a version without the salt.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Tony's is my go to but...I've been using Slap Ya Mama http://www.amazon.com/Slap-Ya-Mama-Cajun-Seasoning/dp/B000KRS5AA even tho I hate the name! I also use Dis 'N Dat a lot because it supposedly contains less salt http://worldfamousnawlins.com/-strse-554/Michael's-Dis-'N-Dat/Detail.bok


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> yeah.. but she's shipping to Hawaii... so unless it's already on island, there may be an extra shipping charge. Many places charge extra to ship to Alaska and Hawaii.


They may have it at Williams-Sonoma. I got a steak rub there the other day. But, it had turned into one solid block of seasoning, so I had to pound it back into a rub.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I like Mrs. Dash, they have a low-sodium or salt-free version too, I think. My mother-in-law always has it on her dinner table.



> hsuthard, the makers of the blend you purchased at T J Maxx also have a Tomato, Basil & Garlic blend that I use that is really very good. There is a website listed on the label that I visited and they have several blends you might want to check out.


I might stop by TJ Maxx again and see what else they have, I love that store, and that's a good excuse to go. 

I've already gone through a large jar of garlic, I couldn't last a week without that!

Thanks for all the great ideas everyone! I knew I could count on finding some good choices here. Love that prime shipping at Amazon


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Spike


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Spike


Vege-Sal is one of the versions of Spike (blue label). (The version with no citrus.) 

ETA: Glad I checked - it looks as if a salt free version of Spike with a blue label is made with no salt. Now I just need to check the ingredient list.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Vege-Sal is one of the versions of Spike (blue label). (The version with no citrus.)
> 
> ETA: Glad I checked - it looks as if a salt free version of Spike with a blue label is made with no salt. Now I just need to check the ingredient list.


I have never heard of this stuff?

This is it, right?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I have never heard of this stuff?
> 
> This is it, right?


I buy the one in the yellow box. I've never seen the blue box version.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I have never heard of this stuff?
> 
> This is it, right?


Darn, I think I see an orange in the picture. And the inside of the triangle is not blue. 

Our family favorite was originally in a box that looked like this:


It was available mostly in health food stores as a low salt seasoning. The company also made Vegit and Spike. It seemed to me the last two became more popular. For a while I saw all three in grocery stores. Spike became the brand name and the company switched the way Vege-Sal was packaged.


That might also have been when they stopped listing sea salt and listed just salt instead.

I think the two with citrus, Vegit and Spike (without the name Vege-Sal), taste too "bright" compared to Vege-Sal. But based on availability, my taste buds are in the minority.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I buy the one in the yellow box. I've never seen the blue box version.


This one that was called Vegit?


I will have to look for this one (Hot and Spicy) to see the ingredients:


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cumin - it spices up just about everything. I have a killer recipe from a local restaurant for red lentil soup that uses a lot of cumin for flavor. It's awesomely good.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Tastefully Simple All Natural Seasoned Salt is my fave. Goes on everything. But really, I love all the products from this company. It's a party in your mouth!

http://www.tastefullysimple.com/shopourproducts/allproducts/seasonedsalt165107.aspx


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I use this on everything. LOVE IT.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Annalog said:


> This one that was called Vegit?
> 
> 
> I will have to look for this one (Hot and Spicy) to see the ingredients:


Yes, that's it, but I didn't know it was called Vegit! And I didn't know there was a spicy version either, I'll keep my eyes out for that one!


----------

